# Moving from silvia to db



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Made my first coffee on the sage db today and very much enjoyed it but I have a few things to learn and tweak as I get used to have a dual boiler. Loved being able to steam the milk so quickly, I didn't do it at the same time I need to get my head around that and trust the machine to do the espresso.

The steaming is different than the silvia, it is more smooth and constant whereas the silvia was more powerful but not as smooth. Having 3 holes meant I had to watch the angle of the wand to what I was used to but I think I was ok.

I wasn't sure on how much coffee to put in the portafilter either I started off with 17g which seems to taste ok but I've seen on here most go for 18?

Couple of questions regarding the machine:

The steam wand and hot water pipe drip is that normal I didn't get that with the silvia.

Also on the left hand side I'm getting a drip into the drip tray is that just condensation? Again is that normal?

Finally I hear a constant gurgle is that also normal?

I'm excited about learning to use the machine please let me know any tips or anything I should search for on here to read up on

Thanks


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Slee said:


> I wasn't sure on how much coffee to put in the portafilter either I started off with 17g which seems to taste ok but I've seen on here most go for 18?
> 
> Couple of questions regarding the machine:
> 
> ...


congrats on the new machine!

What basket are you using?

the drip sounds strange to me, what does the manual say?

the dripping in the tray is probably OPV?

gurgle as boiling water or something else?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats Slee, onwards and upwards ?.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Stanic said:


> congrats on the new machine!
> 
> What basket are you using?
> 
> ...


Thanks 

I'm using the double basket single wall.

Nothing in the manual about dripping and as I'm new to this machine no idea if the doing is normal or not.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Daren said:


> Congrats Slee, onwards and upwards ?.


Thanks Daren the silvia taught me a lot it was a lovely machine think it was around 3 years ago that I started my coffee journey with it.


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

I didn't notice dripping from the steam wand or a constant noise on mine. So not sure that's normal but at least the machine is working fine.

I used a 18g VST basket in mine so didn't play around too much with dosing in the stock basket. The stock baskets are very good though and size-wise they are roughly the same volume as a 18gvst (perhaps very slightly smaller) so 17g dose I'm sure is fine.

I really enjoyed the machine, loved playing with the manual pre infusion at the start and end of the shot (I guess the closest you'll get to pressure profiling without spending big bucks). I few little tips you may know already -

Hold down the single or double button to skip preinfusion (handy for flushing)

If the shot timer doesn't go above 7 seconds it doesn't count as a shot on the shot clock which drives the cleaning cycle

I didn't get around to the preinfusion programming (pressure and duration) but instead did it manually by holding down the manual button and releasing when I wanted full pressure to kick in. You can also do this at the end of the shot and finish at low pressure.

The latte art is looking good! Good job


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Slee said:


> Thanks Daren the silvia taught me a lot it was a lovely machine think it was around 3 years ago that I started my coffee journey with it.


That machine has got a lot to answer for! Are you moving it on?


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Daren said:


> That machine has got a lot to answer for! Are you moving it on?


Ha yes! Certainly made me love making coffee.

I have already moved it on...


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

MatBat said:


> I didn't notice dripping from the steam wand or a constant noise on mine. So not sure that's normal but at least the machine is working fine.
> 
> I used a 18g VST basket in mine so didn't play around too much with dosing in the stock basket. The stock baskets are very good though and size-wise they are roughly the same volume as a 18gvst (perhaps very slightly smaller) so 17g dose I'm sure is fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info I'll try and find more about the water and I'll try upping the amount of coffee to see if it better or not


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Slee said:


> Ha yes! Certainly made me love making coffee.
> 
> I have already moved it on...


Where too? Is it a forum member?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

No dripping on mine, nor constant burbling sound. Might be worth questioning it with the supplier and/or sage


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> Where too? Is it a forum member?


It's in safe hands dear boy


----------



## abvilejn (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi, congratulations on your new Sage DB! I hope that you are enjoying making great coffees this machine delivers. I bough Sage DB 2 1/2 years ago, and first 1 1/2 years haven't had any problems as "steam wand and hot water pipe drip", or "drip into the drip tray" and "constant gurgle". I did have some problems (including the ones you are referring in your post) and it has been successfully fixed by Sage engineers. I'm not coffee machine expert, but comparing with my DB, I haven't had any of noises and issues you are experiencing from new. Where did you buy machine from? I would give them a ring, or even Sage customer service and ask for an advice.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

abvilejn said:


> Hi, congratulations on your new Sage DB! I hope that you are enjoying making great coffees this machine delivers. I bough Sage DB 2 1/2 years ago, and first 1 1/2 years haven't had any problems as "steam wand and hot water pipe drip", or "drip into the drip tray" and "constant gurgle". I did have some problems (including the ones you are referring in your post) and it has been successfully fixed by Sage engineers. I'm not coffee machine expert, but comparing with my DB, I haven't had any of noises and issues you are experiencing from new. Where did you buy machine from? I would give them a ring, or even Sage customer service and ask for an advice.


Thanks its second hand here on the forum. Will get it checked out if I can go be sure it is ok. It's not stupid me making coffee and the coffee has been great.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Tried it with 18g of coffee was a bit stronger obviously but seemed to be better timings which I still need to fiddle with. The pressure was better. When I used 17g it didn't quite make 9 bar. I am amazed at the new machine and the amount of Creme I'm getting could it be the pre infusion?

Managed to stream at the same time but don't think i stretched it quite enough it was very shiny and smooth but I struggled with the late art.


----------



## abvilejn (Feb 6, 2015)

Love flat white! This one you crafted looks, and I'm sure it taste amazing!


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Not had much chance to play but did two coffees today. I think I'm settling g st 17.5g of coffee is a bit stronger than the silvia that I got used too but tastes nice and smooth. I've managed to dial back the grinder too which I'm happy with on a fresh bag of beans. With the silvia I was finding I was always as far as i could go with the grinder.

I'm still getting used to how the sage steams I get one really good one and the next I got cappuccino milk. Do you guys when streaming put it on full steam straight away?


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Had it serviced they found a leak which is all sorted now 

Quick question I've not had a pid before do you still count from when you press the button to work out ratios?


----------

